# Corsair H80 oder Termal Right Silver Arrow ?



## VultuReRoN (11. Juli 2011)

Wie der Tietel schon sagt welcher is besser von Preis Leistung? Lohnt sich die H80 überhaupt?


MFG VultuReRoN


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (11. Juli 2011)

Das kommt drauf an was du für ein Gehäuse hast. Sollten beide Kühler ins Gehäuse passen bzw eine gute Belüftung bekommen empfehle ich dir den Silver Arrow da dieser etwas leiser ist (geht man von der H70 aus , da es von der H80 noch keine Tests gibt) Außerdem sparst du eine menge Geld und kannst dir noch ein paar schicke Lüfter dazu kaufen. (Achja es gibt ein Lüftkühlunterforum)


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juli 2011)

Würde persönlich eher zum Silver Arrow greifen.


----------



## VultuReRoN (11. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Haf 932 Advanced und das untwrforum hab ich nicht gefunden beim überfliegen der Foren ^^


----------



## bomber111 (11. Juli 2011)

Ich hab den Silver Arrow im HAF 932 Advanced. Temperaturen sind einfach nur genial. CPU ist immer so 2-3 °C über Raumtemperatur im leerlauf. Unter last hab ich maximal 50 °C mit Prime. CPU ist ein I5 2500K !


----------



## VultuReRoN (11. Juli 2011)

bomber111 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Silver Arrow im HAF 932 Advanced. Temperaturen sind einfach nur genial. CPU ist immer so 2-3 °C über Raumtemperatur im leerlauf. Unter last hab ich maximal 50 °C mit Prime. CPU ist ein I5 2500K !


 hab die selbe cpu


----------



## X Broster (11. Juli 2011)

Leistungsmäßig unterscheiden sich die beiden nicht. Ich bin im Januar zur H70 gewechselt und werde nie wieder Lukü nehmen. Eben wegen der bekannten Vorteile.

In einem LuKü Markt, der so stagniert, kann man gleich zum günstigen Mugen 3 greifen. Meine Meinung. Damit hast du gleiche Leistung bei weniger Geld.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (11. Juli 2011)

VultuReRoN schrieb:


> Wie der Tietel schon sagt welcher is besser von Preis Leistung? Lohnt sich die H80 überhaupt?
> 
> 
> MFG VultuReRoN


 Geht man von diesem Satz und deinem Gehäuse aus lohnt sich eine Kompaktkühlung nicht. Du kannst natürlich auch einen Mugen 3 kaufen fürs beste p/l aber wo gibts schon nen Doppelturmkühler zu so einem guten Preis. Und optisch macht der auch was her guck dir mal dieses Video an (ab 4.46) [YT][/YT]YouTube - ‪Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme Performance CPU Heatsink Unboxing & First Look Linus Tech Tips‬‏


----------



## VultuReRoN (11. Juli 2011)

hmm die qual der wahl hmmm


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (11. Juli 2011)

wie so oft im Leben


----------



## VultuReRoN (12. Juli 2011)

Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Geht man von diesem Satz und deinem Gehäuse aus lohnt sich eine Kompaktkühlung nicht. Du kannst natürlich auch einen Mugen 3 kaufen fürs beste p/l aber wo gibts schon nen Doppelturmkühler zu so einem guten Preis. Und optisch macht der auch was her guck dir mal dieses Video an (ab 4.46) [YT][/YT]YouTube - ‪Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme Performance CPU Heatsink Unboxing & First Look Linus Tech Tips‬‏



Der Linus hat immer die Antwort ^^ !


----------



## VultuReRoN (12. Juli 2011)

ich glaub ich nehm den silver arrow ( sollte ich noch andere lüfter nehmen (von der lautstärke her) oder die lassen (naja die farbe is auch nicht so das gelbe vom ei ) ^^?


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juli 2011)

VultuReRoN schrieb:


> ich glaub ich nehm den silver arrow ( sollte ich noch andere lüfter nehmen (von der lautstärke her) oder die lassen (naja die farbe is auch nicht so das gelbe vom ei ) ^^?


 
Gute wahl ne H70 braucht 2 mal 40 Db Fans damits den Topn kann und mittlerweil is der SILVER arrow ja richtig billig


----------



## ASD_588 (12. Juli 2011)

*Corsair Hydro Series H100 gäbe es auch noch kostet halt ca 80€ hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1)*


----------



## schlappe89 (12. Juli 2011)

Der Silver Arrow hat das bessere P/L Verhältnis und ist der bessere Kühler. Den H80 kannst du mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern nicht leise betreiben, nicht mal im Idle. Mag sein, dass er mehr Leistung hat, aber dafür drehen die Lüfter bis 2500RPM!!!


----------



## axxo (12. Juli 2011)

Ich stand vor der selben Wahl, hab mich dann aber für den Thermalright Silver Arrow entschieden. Temperaturen sind echt optimal, und hören tust du das Ding bei geschlossenem Gehäuse garantiert nicht, selbst wenn er 1200u/min dreht ist der Geräuschpegel nur bei offenem Gehäuse wahrnehmbar wenn man sich direkt neben dem Lüftern befindet.

Vom H80 gibts immer noch keine Tests , kann mir halt vorstellen das die unter voller Last etwas Geräuschpegel haben, mit Pech surrt die interne Pumpe je nach einbaulage soll das vorkommen können.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Juli 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute wahl ne H70 braucht 2 mal 40 Db Fans damits den Topn kann und mittlerweil is der SILVER arrow ja richtig billig



Tschuldigung aber die H70 liegt selbst mit standart Lüffis @max vor dem silver Arrow.

Silver Arrow ist halt Lautstärke mäßig vorne (temp/Noise)

H70 ist leistungs mäßig eine Ecke vorne (Platz/Gewicht/Leistung) macht allerdings extreme Abstriche in Sachen Lautstärke.

Generell empfehle ich den Silver Arrow.

H70 ist was für kleine LAN Cases wo Lautstärke nicht zählt und Leistung im Vordergrund steht, aber nicht genügend platz für ne echte wakü ist.

Sonst ist meine absolute Leistung/ Geräusch empfehlung eine echte custom CPU only wakü für rund 150€.


----------



## VultuReRoN (12. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Tschuldigung aber die H70 liegt selbst mit standart Lüffis @max vor dem silver Arrow.
> 
> Silver Arrow ist halt Lautstärke mäßig vorne (temp/Noise)
> 
> ...



die 150 hab ich leider nich übrig ich hab jezz den silver arrow genommen hab den auch mit dem noctua dh-14 verglichen schlägt ihn um ein paar grad xd


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Tschuldigung aber die H70 liegt selbst mit standart Lüffis @max vor dem silver Arrow.
> 
> Silver Arrow ist halt Lautstärke mäßig vorne (temp/Noise)
> 
> ...



Kann dir nur zustimmen  (War ein bissl zu sarkastisch formuliert )- Für nen Lan PC wär ne H100 geil bin gespannt was die Tests zeigen


----------



## schlappe89 (12. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Tschuldigung aber die H70 liegt selbst mit standart Lüffis @max vor dem silver Arrow.
> 
> Silver Arrow ist halt Lautstärke mäßig vorne (temp/Noise)
> 
> ...


 
Bau mal 2000RPM Lüfter auf den Silver Arrow, dann können wir die Leistung vergleichen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juli 2011)

schlappe89 schrieb:
			
		

> Bau mal 2000RPM Lüfter auf den Silver Arrow, dann können wir die Leistung vergleichen.



Hehe es geht ja um die Referenz lüfter^^

Und ich kann nich sagen wie sich die Lamellen des Silver Arrow bei mehr Druck verhalten. Die H70 brauch einfach schneller drehende/druckvollere lüfter um im high end lukü Segment mithalten zu können, weil sie sehr eng gestellte Lamellen hat.



			
				VultuReRoN schrieb:
			
		

> die 150 hab ich leider nich übrig ich hab jezz den silver arrow genommen hab den auch mit dem noctua dh-14 verglichen schlägt ihn um ein paar grad xd



Gute wahl für ein normales Case.



			
				razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann dir nur zustimmen  (War ein bissl zu sarkastisch formuliert )- Für nen Lan PC wär ne H100 geil bin gespannt was die Tests zeigen



Sarkasmus ich? Wie kommst du da drauf? xD ^^


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Sarkasmus ich? Wie kommst du da drauf? xD ^^


 
War auf meinen Post bezogn mit den 40 db Lüfis  - die sich eh keiner einbauen wird. Vll wenn ich im zimmer 40 Grad hab spiel ich mal mit den Gedanken Sytech ultra kaze


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juli 2011)

Dann eher scythe gentle Typhoon 5400rpm (Spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken mir die zu testzwecken zu holen)


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Dann eher scythe gentle Typhoon 5400rpm (Spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken mir die zu testzwecken zu holen)


 
Wenn dann bitte mit einer DB Messnung + VID  oder ein kleiner Test hier im Forum.


----------



## Marcus1970 (14. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich weiss ja nicht was mancher Kollegen hier fürn nichtzuftreffenden Blödsinn schreiben. Die H80 mit der H70 vergleichen...Geht gar nicht... Sind Welten dazwischen was die Lüfter betrifft..
Kann nur sagen: Ich hab heute den H80 in mein System verbaut.
Ergebniss: 
Die 2 Lüfter sind nicht zu hören.(in der Minimuneinstellung kann mann direkt ansteuern)
leistung ist einfach Mega.
Im Idle hab ich 26 Grad Coretemps.(alle 4) und das bei 25 Grad Raumtemp.
Nach einer Stunde Dirt 3 gerade mal zwischen 45-52 Grad und das bei 4200MHZ taktung.

Hatte vorher für 4 Wochen die H60 drin..
War ca. 15 % schlechter..

Also Jungs der H 80 hat meine Kaufempfehlung..
Einziges Manko: beim einschalten drehen die Lüfter auf 100% was echt laut ist. Nach den Biospeep geht er dann in die eingestellte Stufe..

Aber das kann ich ertragen..


----------



## mars321 (14. Juli 2011)

Marcus1970 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich weiss ja nicht was mancher Kollegen hier fürn nichtzuftreffenden Blödsinn schreiben. Die H80 mit der H70 vergleichen...Geht gar nicht... Sind Welten dazwischen was die Lüfter betrifft..
> Kann nur sagen: Ich hab heute den H80 in mein System verbaut.
> Ergebniss:
> ...


Wie muss die H100 dann erst abgehen


----------



## Uter (14. Juli 2011)

Marcus1970 schrieb:


> Die 2 Lüfter sind nicht zu hören.(in der Minimuneinstellung kann mann direkt ansteuern)


Jeder hört anders. Es gibt auch Leute die einen Lüfter mit 1800rpm als unhörbar bezeichnen. 



Marcus1970 schrieb:


> Im Idle hab ich 26 Grad Coretemps.(alle 4) und das bei 25 Grad Raumtemp.


 Physik? Das ist def. ein Auslesefehler (die Sensoren sind alle ungenau).


----------



## Marcus1970 (14. Juli 2011)

Physik hin oder her..
Fakt ist ich hatte mit meinem H60 Coretemps im idle um die 34 Grad
und jetzt mit dem H 80 zwischen 26 und 29 grad 
gemessen mit Coretemp 099.8

Werd jetzt mal ne halbe stunde systemstabilitätstest AIDA 64 laufen lassen ...Mal schauen was ich max coretemps habe .
Lüftereinstellunge lass ich auf minimal..( ca. 1500U/min)


----------



## Uter (14. Juli 2011)

Das sagt aber nichts darüber aus ob der Silver Arrow besser oder schlechter ist.
1500rpm sind verdammt viel. Von unhörbar kann da um Welten nicht die Rede sein. Manch einer mag das noch erträglich finden, aber viele Leute empfinden das auch unter Luft als noch zu laut/als störend.


----------



## Jackey555 (15. Juli 2011)

Lol 1500 rpm, wer erträgt sowas denn. Mir sind meine 800 rpm beim Rendern oder primen schon fast zu laut (obwohl da dann 140mm werkeln, die ja etwas lauter sind). 

Nee im ernst, wenn du so gute temps hast wieso regelst du die lüfter nicht runter und schonst deine Nerven?


----------



## mars321 (15. Juli 2011)

Man kann echt nur hoffen das die H100 nicht so enge lammelen hat. Sonst sind alle komplett Waküs uninteressant von der Lautstärke her.


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Das sagt aber nichts darüber aus ob der Silver Arrow besser oder schlechter ist.
> 1500rpm sind verdammt viel. Von unhörbar kann da um Welten nicht die Rede sein. Manch einer mag das noch erträglich finden, aber viele Leute empfinden das auch unter Luft als noch zu laut/als störend.


 
So seh ich das auch!! mein schnellster Lüfter ist der bequiet!120mm am CPU-Kühler mit max.1250rpm bei 52°C nach ner stunde prime95! und das ist mir zu laut! 
War auch mal an dem Corsair Ding am überlegen aber das ist mir nicht geheuer soviel Geld für nen CPU-Kühler auszugeben! 
Ich bau mir im winter ne Wakü mit großen Radis undein paar ganz langsamen Lüftern und dann ist Ruhe und kälte angesagt!

Ich habe über den Silver Arrow nur positive Dinge gelesen also liegt die Empfehlung nahe!
(bis auf die Farbe der Lüfter)


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juli 2011)

Marcus1970 schrieb:


> Physik hin oder her..
> Fakt ist ich hatte mit meinem H60 Coretemps im idle um die 34 Grad
> und jetzt mit dem H 80 zwischen 26 und 29 grad
> gemessen mit Coretemp 099.8
> ...


 
Kann dir sagen warum die H80 mit deiner CPU gut klarkommt du hast auch im übertaktetm zustand wenns hoch kommt 125 - 150 TDP und das is mit genügt druck der Lüfis machbar  - Bei meiner H70 + 1055t @ 3,6 - super airflow durchs Halfx tut sich die schon echt schwer weil die vollen 1900rpm sind auf dauer net ertragbar ^^ . 
Es kommt immer drauf an was ma für ne CPU hat  - Allein ein I7 2600k im normalen zustand putzt jede andre CPU bei einer Traum TDP von 95, also mich wunder nix das du so gut temps hast, bis auf deine annähernde IDEL/Raumtemp (Nur Auslastungswerte bringen was ^^)


----------



## Uter (15. Juli 2011)

mars321 schrieb:


> Man kann echt nur hoffen das die H100 nicht so enge lammelen hat. Sonst sind alle komplett Waküs uninteressant von der Lautstärke her.


 Hat sie aber. Die H100 sieht aus wie eine doppelte H60.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Juli 2011)

Meine h70 läuft 24/7 auf volle Pulle, Rechner ist immer nachts an, auch  wenn ich schlafe  und steht direkt neben meinem Bett, stört mich nicht die Bohne.
Lautsstärke empfinden ist wie gesagt subjektiv ^^


----------



## Uter (15. Juli 2011)

Das ist dann aber auch nicht mehr normal/gesund... (Nicht böse gemeint, aber bei der Lautstärke können Schlafstörungen auftreten und für das Gehör ist das auch nichts...)


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Meine h70 läuft 24/7 auf volle Pulle, Rechner ist immer nachts an, auch  wenn ich schlafe  und steht direkt neben meinem Bett, stört mich nicht die Bohne.
> Lautsstärke empfinden ist wie gesagt subjektiv ^^



Ich lass meine Gaming pc nie durchrennen, das macht der aller erste eee PC für mich  verbrauch14 Watt


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Juli 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dann aber auch nicht mehr normal/gesund... (Nicht böse gemeint, aber bei der Lautstärke können Schlafstörungen auftreten und für das Gehör ist das auch nichts...)



Naja ich bin Altenpfleger das hast du jeden Tag lârm, Geschrei und gepiepse, da wird man recht resistent gegenüber lärm und die h70 ist dann eher ein leichtes säuseln xD

Hab es auch schon geschaft in der Disko neben der Box einzuschlafen xD, mein gehör ist dennoch gut^^ deswegen rate ich ja auch zum silver Arrow. Ich bin eher die Geräusch Ausnahme.


----------



## Uter (15. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Hab es auch schon geschaft in der Disko neben der Box einzuschlafen xD


 Da würde ich aber eher den Alkohol verdächtigen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Juli 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich aber eher den Alkohol verdächtigen.



Haha das könnte auch sein, Schlaf aber auch so gut bei lauter Musik.

Gab mal ne Zeit da bin ich mit Kopfhörern und speedcore schlafen gegangen ^^

Könnte noch x solche Beispiele nennen, ich bin halt einfach gerräusch resistent xD


----------



## Furion (15. Juli 2011)

bist mein vorbild CoXxOnE 
ich wünschte ich wär so... würde mir einige kühler und taler ersparen


----------



## ironman2943 (15. Juli 2011)

Wow bin total begeistert. 
Habe mir Heute meinen vorbestellten H80 bei K&M abgeholt. Einfach geil.

Hatte vorher auf meinem 2600K einen scythe mugen 2 rev. b unter volllast damit meine ich prime95 und gleichzeitig BFBC2 (2H) getestet eine MAX temperatur von 72 Grad. 

Dann auch mal einen EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B der war nen Tick besser hatte da max 70 Grad.  

Jetzt den H80 drauf und das gleiche nochmal probiert. Einfach nur spektakulär. Eine Max temp von 55 Grad bei mittlerer Lüftersteuerung. Habe da 4 Stunden jetzt BFBC2 gezockt um das auszureizen. 
17 Grad Differenz. Ich muss sagen bin in dem Bereich Wakü totaler newbie. Kollege von mir hat mir abgeraten. Hat gemeint leg 100 € drauf und du hast was anständiges 
Der Kollegen hat eine custom Wasserkühlung und der hat identische temperaturen mit dem selben Prozessor. Wir sind beide Begeistert. Er hätte es nicht gedacht. 

Wäre es nicht so gewesen würde ich den morgen wieder zurück geben. 

Info nebenbei i7 2600K läuft gerade mit 4.5 GHZ und 1.345V 


Der Corsair H80 Hydro ist sehr empfehlenswert auf den ersten anhieb. Werde weiter berichten 

PS: im idle komme ich auf 25 Grad bei einer Raumtemperatur von 23 Grad


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Juli 2011)

Krasse .....sch... Solche Ergebnisse hätte ich nicht erwartet. Natürlich muss man die erstmal im vergleich zur h70 sehen.
Aber vielleicht hat es ja corsair geschaft den Kühler selber zu optimieren um eine bessere wärmeaufnahme zu gestatten.



			
				Furion schrieb:
			
		

> bist mein vorbild CoXxOnE
> ich wünschte ich wär so... würde mir einige kühler und taler ersparen


 Danke für die Blumen xD


----------



## Uter (15. Juli 2011)

Weder der Mugen noch die Nordwand zählen zu den aktuellen High-End Luftkühlern und die Drehzahlen sind bei beiden Luftkühlern auch noch niedriger, also wen wundert es, dass eine sch**** laute Kompaktkühlung besser ist?


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (15. Juli 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Weder der Mugen noch die Nordwand zählen zu den aktuellen High-End Luftkühlern und die Drehzahlen sind bei beiden Luftkühlern auch noch niedriger, also wen wundert es, dass eine sch**** laute Kompaktkühlung besser ist?



und genau das war der grund, warum ich die h50 wieder gegen Groß Clockner getauscht habe. die temperaturen sind nach wie vor i.O., also warum die lautstärke in kauf nehmen? es sei denn, man ist CoXxOnE. 
ich habe zwar auch eine zeit lang als krankenpfleger gearbeitet, aber solche symptome sind mir fremd!


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Juli 2011)

Achso nochmal zum Thema lautsstärke: subjektiv empfinde ich die Lüfter meines TA600 Professional Amplifier 
http://www.thomann.de/de/tamp_ta600_endstufe.htm
lauter als die der h70.


----------



## elohim (16. Juli 2011)

Auf xbitlabs, welche mMn sehr seriös testen, wurden die H70 und der Silver Arrow verglichen: 
die Temperaturen sind fast identisch, mit zu vernachlässigbarem Vorsprung für den Silver Arrow, allerdings ist die H70 dabei mehr als doppelt so laut. 
Bei gleicher Lautsärke aber ist die H70 rund 14 Grad schlechter. Die H80 wird aber sicher optimiert sein...

Destroying Stereotypes: Corsair H70 Liquid Cooling System Review. Page 5 - X-bit labs


----------



## ironman2943 (16. Juli 2011)

jetzt mal ganz erlich meine GTX 560TI läuft unter volllast mit 1800 umdrehungen und das ohne das die übertaktet ist. Wenn die Lüfter auf der zweiten Lüfterstellung zwischen 1700 - 2000 Umdrehungen bei der H80 laufen höre ich keinen Unterschied in der Lautstärke zwischen der GPU UND CPU Kühler. 


Die Nordwand und der Mugen waren unter vollast zwar leiser. 
Klar drehen die Lüfter da nicht so schnell wie bei den von corsair. Aber diese kann man ja wenns einen stört tauschen. Noiseblocker mit 1800 Umdrehungen reichen da ja aus.  
Oder Ultra Kaze 120: CPU Kühler, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe 

32,91dBA /   87,63CFM = 149  m³/h / DC12V / 0,25A (2000rpm Version)

Also entweder man leistet sich ne anständige custum WAKÜ zwischen 200-1000 € je nachdem wie mans braucht oder man holt sich halt das corsair H80/ H100 zwischen 70-100 €. 
Ich will mal ne WAKÜ sehen wo unter 20DB läuft ( fakt ist das wenn man eine i7-2600K übertaktet auf 4,5GHZ oben offen. Auch die Lüfter mehr arbeiten müssen besonders an heißen sommertagen, da wird es halt mal 40 DB oder drüber 

Kollege mit seiner Custom wakü ist voll begeistert. Und vom Geräuschpegel sind die akzeptabel.


----------



## Uter (16. Juli 2011)

Der Lüfter der Graka ist aber kleiner also 1800rpm bei einem so kleinen Lüfter entsprechen vielleicht 1600rpm bei einem 120er.
Selbst Noiseblocker sind mit 1800rpm laut.
Bei dem Ultra Kaze muss man erst neue Schrauben kaufen und die gibts in D kaum.

Bei einer Wakü würde ich eher sagen zwischen 160 und 300€, alles was mehr kostet ist mehr oder minder Spielerei. Oder man kauft einen Luftkühler, der bei akzeptablen Drehzahlen besser kühlt als eine Kompaktkühlung und weniger kostet.
Die meisten Waküs laufen leise, das ist deren Sinn und Daseinsberechtigung, wenn dus nicht glaubst guck dir mal die von ruyven an, die ist komplett passiv. 

Das ist alles persönliches Empfinden. Ich will dir deine Kompaktkühlung nicht schlecht reden und wenn du damit glücklich bist ist das gut, aber man muss sich bewusst sein, dass die meisten Leute solche Drehzahlen nicht met als akzeptabel empfinden.


----------



## elohim (16. Juli 2011)

ironman2943 schrieb:


> jetzt mal ganz erlich meine GTX 560TI läuft unter volllast mit 1800 umdrehungen und das ohne das die übertaktet ist. Wenn die Lüfter auf der zweiten Lüfterstellung zwischen 1700 - 2000 Umdrehungen bei der H80 laufen höre ich keinen Unterschied in der Lautstärke zwischen der GPU UND CPU Kühler.
> 
> 
> Die Nordwand und der Mugen waren unter vollast zwar leiser.
> ...


 
nö, man kann, halbwegs guten chip vorrausgesetzt, einen i7-2600k@4,5GHz mit Lukü silent kühlen.

Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow - Referenzbelüftung - hardwaremax.net

alle hier getesten high end kühler schaffen das sogar mit 500rpm, was nahezu lautlos ist, und unter prime. 
und mit nem Silver Arrow @12V hat man noch ne ganze Menge Raum nach oben, und der ist dann immernoch sehr leise im Verhältnis zu ner H70.

Das gleiche gilt auch für High End Grakas: mit dem Alpenföhn Peter habe ich eine GTX480 mit 2 mal Blue Vortex @ 500rpm unter Furmark kühlen können.

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=923173


----------



## ironman2943 (16. Juli 2011)

okay die tests sind alle schön und gut aber ich sag mal umso kühler die cpu umso länger hat man sie. 
Mein Auto ist besser wie deins weil es neuer ist. 
Ich schreibe schöner wie du weil meine Schrift jeder lesen kann. 

naja alles so themen worüber man sich streiten kann. Auf der cebit letzen Jahre wo ich anwesend war. Sind Tower drangestanden die waren mit WAKÜ und ohne die Isolierung sind die auf sage und schreibe 55DB gekommen unter volllast. Mit isolierung auf 30DB. 

Alles lässt sich in grenzen halten man muss nur wissen wie und das nötige kleingeld haben


----------



## elohim (16. Juli 2011)

jo und ne h70 ist lauter als ein silver arrow bei vergleichbarer leistung.


----------



## Uter (16. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht was die dort mit ihren Waküs gemacht haben, ich würde aber vermuten, dass sie benchen wollten und ihnen deshalb die Lautstärke egal war.
Eine Wakü muss man normal nicht dämmen (außer vielleicht die Pumpe und die HDDs). Eine gute Pumpe ist extrem leise und andere Limits gibt es bei einer Wakü nicht was die Lautstärke angeht. Eine Wakü muss auch nicht so teuer sein wie du denkst, die Komponenten haben eine sehr hohe Lebenserwartung und wenn man bereit ist ein paar Lackabplatzer in kauf zu nehmen, dann kann man für ~ 140€ eine Wakü bekommen, die jedes System mit einer CPU und GPU auch mit oc permanent mit Drehzahlen unter 500 kühlen kann, wobei ich jedes mal wieder überrascht bin wie leistungsfähig inzwischen auch Luftkühler geworden sind.

Das traurige an Kompaktkühlungen ist einfach, dass sie ALLE auf so extrem hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt sind. Eine Kompaktkühlung die nicht auf hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt ist und einen 140mm Radi hat könnte wirklich die aktuellen Luftkühler hinter sich lassen. Wobei ich auch die Konsturktionen an sich fraglich finde. Warum muss die Pumpe in den Kühler integriert werden und nicht in den Radi? Dort könnte man sie auch entkoppeln.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juli 2011)

Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Geht man von diesem Satz und deinem Gehäuse aus lohnt sich eine Kompaktkühlung nicht. Du kannst natürlich auch einen Mugen 3 kaufen fürs beste p/l aber wo gibts schon nen Doppelturmkühler zu so einem guten Preis. Und optisch macht der auch was her guck dir mal dieses Video an (ab 4.46) [YT][/YT]YouTube - ‪Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme Performance CPU Heatsink Unboxing & First Look Linus Tech Tips‬‏


 
ja dann kann er ja auch gleich den NH-D14 nehmen ist auch  nen doppelturmkühler mit der bewährten noctua qualität hab den beim kumpel verbaut fettes teil  und sehr,sehr leise


----------



## PommesmannXXL (17. Juli 2011)

Der Silver Arrow kühlt aber besser und leiser als der Noctua


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Der Silver Arrow kühlt aber besser und leiser als der Noctua


 
definitiv nicht, 2 grad ist der noctua kühler besser


----------



## PommesmannXXL (17. Juli 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> definitiv nicht, 2 grad ist der noctua kühler besser



Definitiv doch, der Silver Arrow kühlt bei geringerer Lautstärke in fast allen Szenarien ca. 0,5-1,5 Grad besser. Ausserdem ist er günstiger.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Definitiv doch, der Silver Arrow kühlt bei geringerer Lautstärke in fast allen Szenarien ca. 0,5-1,5 Grad besser. Ausserdem ist er günstiger.


 
aber qualitativ minderwertiger  deswegen hab ich ihn auch nicht verbaut beim kollegen weil mir das jemand bestätigt hat der im pc laden arbeitet


----------



## PommesmannXXL (17. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte beide schon im direkten Vergleich hier. Und der Noctua ist zwar ganz minimal besser verarbeitet, aber das rechtfertigt nie im Leben den Aufpreis und die geringere Kühlleistung.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Ich hatte beide schon im direkten Vergleich hier. Und der Noctua ist zwar geringfügig besser verarbeitet, aber dasrechtfertigt nie im Leben den Aufpreis und die geringere Kühlleistung.



ja ist ansichtssache wer qualität will muss halt den geldbeutel aufmachen und da zahle ich persönlich liebe rmehr für bessere qualität jedem seine sache aber so sehe ich das, wie sagt man so schön wer schön sien will muss leiden gilt auch für pcs,wer qualität will muss blechen  is nur meine meinung soll jeder machne was er für richtig hält!!!!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (17. Juli 2011)

Das mag zwar sein, aber warum sollte man knapp 20€ mehr bezahlen, obwohl man den Unterschied nicht merkt?  Und das tut man nicht, das versichere ich dir.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Das mag zwar sein, aber warum sollte man knapp 20€ mehr bezahlen, obwohl man den Unterschied nicht merkt?  Und das tut man nicht, das versichere ich dir.



ich tu das schon weil mir 20 euro ned weh tun wenns um pc geht und wie gesagt die qualität machts aus,meiner meinung nach noctua hat sich ja nicht umsonst seid jahren am lüfterkühlungsmarkt etabliert!!!! zumahl bei noctua weiss man was man hat,dafuer gebe ich genre 20 euro mehr aus!!!!


----------



## elohim (17. Juli 2011)

Der Silver Arrow ist qualitativ einwandfrei. hab beide hier, beide sind sehr gut, aber der silver arrow ist mMn das bessere Paket, ist kühler und leiser. Und nur nebenbei zu dem letzten Beitrag: Thermalright ist schon länger am Kühlermarkt etabliert als Noctua und steht seit Ewigkeiten bei Enthusiasten für hervorragende Qualität und Kühlleistung ...


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Juli 2011)

wenn eine H dann gerade die H100 

MfG


----------



## DerPriester1969 (18. Juli 2011)

H80 !!!
Hatte mir die Frage auch gestellt, Silver Arrow , Noctua oder eben eine Wakü. 
Habe mir dann die H80 eingebaut, die bekanntlich lauten Lüfter von Corsair gegen AC F12 ( hoher Luftdurchsatz) 
Ausgetauscht. (Ps.: 120er Fans mit 140er zu vergleichen geht einfach nicht.)
Ergebnis: 26 Grad im Idle ; 51  Grad Höchstwert beim Benchen mit 3DMark mit 4600 MHz (2600k).
Beim OC war beim mir mit LuKü bei knappen 4800 MHz Schluss . 
Bei 4900 MHz habe ich mit der H80 87 Grad.
Denke da kommt selbst der Silver nicht mit, also für mich ganz klar : H80


----------



## mars321 (18. Juli 2011)

DerPriester1969 schrieb:


> H80 !!!
> Hatte mir die Frage auch gestellt, Silver Arrow , Noctua oder eben eine Wakü.
> Habe mir dann die H80 eingebaut, die bekanntlich lauten Lüfter von Corsair gegen AC F12 ( hoher Luftdurchsatz)
> Ausgetauscht. (Ps.: 120er Fans mit 140er zu vergleichen geht einfach nicht.)
> ...


 Wie schnell hast du die Lüfter laufen lassen ?


----------



## DerPriester1969 (18. Juli 2011)

Müsste Lügen, waren so um die 1480 max.


----------



## elohim (18. Juli 2011)

DerPriester1969 schrieb:


> Denke da kommt selbst der Silver nicht mit, also für mich ganz klar : H80


 


Ohne direkten Vergleich bleibt dein Fazit leider nur die Freude über deinen Kauf


----------



## axxo (18. Juli 2011)

DerPriester1969 schrieb:


> H80 !!!
> Hatte mir die Frage auch gestellt, Silver Arrow , Noctua oder eben eine Wakü.
> Habe mir dann die H80 eingebaut, die bekanntlich lauten Lüfter von Corsair gegen AC F12 ( hoher Luftdurchsatz)
> Ausgetauscht. (Ps.: 120er Fans mit 140er zu vergleichen geht einfach nicht.)
> ...


 
Ich komme mit meinem Silver Arrow im Idle zwischen 26-31° bei 950u/min und unter Last 47°-51° bei gleicher Drehzahl, dürften so ziemlich die gleichen Werte sein bei kaum wahrnehmbarer Lautstärke. Aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde, richtig beurteilen kann man nur wenn man beide Systeme mal live getestet hat.

Sind 87° nicht ganz schön heftig? 

Wie laut ist denn dann die H80 so bei Vollgas?


----------



## elohim (18. Juli 2011)

Corsair H80 vs Antec Kuhler H2O 920 Review - Thermal / Acoustic Performance

da sind soundproben bei min und bei max umdrehungszahlen.

Was den eigentlichen Leistungsvergleich angeht haben die leider nur gegen einen Noctua C14 getestet.


----------



## X Broster (18. Juli 2011)

Macht euch doch nicht gegenseitig verrückt, egal welchen man von den zwei/drei nimmt, man erhält eine verdammt hohe Leistung.





> Bei 4900 MHz habe ich mit der H80 87 Grad.


Also ich schaffe bei der H70 mit einem Silent Wings(*!!!*) 5GHz aufn 25k. Und da wird die CPU mit Sicherheit nicht 87°C heiß. Vorher würd das Board Notabschaltung durchführen.

Irgendwas läuft bei dir schief.


----------



## VultuReRoN (21. Juli 2011)

hier offizelles Review von der H 80 Corsair Hydro Series H80 Liquid CPU Cooler Review--Final Thoughts - eTeknix.com


----------



## Duckstein (4. August 2011)

Hallo erst einmal an alle, ich habe mir die H80 gegönnt und hab da mal eine frage ich habe die Grundplatte mal vor montiert um zu schauen ob das passt jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das wenn ich die Bolzen mit der platte verschraube (festziehen) das die platte Spiel hat also ich kann die platte nicht
festschrauben,kann mir einer sagen ob das normal ist ach so hab das Mainboard P8Z68-V Pro von Asus


----------

